# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  multi

## panos70

Εκει που καθομουνα σημερα το μεσημερι και κοιτουσα,τα πουλια ,ανοιξα το ντουλαπι και ειδα τον ξεχασμενο,για μερικους μηνες σπορο (αγκαθι της Μαριας) λεω κριμα ειναι τοσο καλος για την υγεια τους και ακριβως  ειναι, και δυσκολευομαι  στον να τον δωσω να τον φανε και τον εχω ετσι και καθετε στο ντουλαπι,που να βραζω η να τον βαλω μεσα στο νερο κασι μετα να τον στραγγιζω  και να τον στεγνωνω ,αφου καποια στιγμη σκεφτηκα να τον πεταξω !!!!!  κι εκει που τον κοιτουσα ''τσακ'' μου ηρθε μια φλασια ,κοιταζω το  μουλτι που ειναι στο ραφι και λεω γιατι δεν δοκιμαζω να τον κανω τρηματα μπας και πιασει,βαζω μια μικρη ποσοτητα μεσα και το παταω 6-7  φορες αυτο ηταν τα σπορακια εγιναν  τρηματα και σκονη ενα μιγμα (καθαροι σποροι και τσοφλια ) δινω στα καναρινια στις μικρες βιταμινοθηκες που εχουν και βλεπω να το αποδεχονται παρα πολυ καλα,κατευθειαν  ορμηξαν και αρχισαν να τσιμπουν μεσα,πιστευω πως τρωνε μονο τον καθαρο σπορο και τη φλουδα την πετανε εξω,το τελικο συμπερασμα ειναι πως για τα περισσοτερα πραγματα θελει τροπο και οχι κοπο

----------


## fysaei

όλα καλά κι ωραία Πάνο, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο Δημήτρης jk21 θά`θελε να προσθέσεις και το κάτι τις ακόμη στον κάδο του μούλτι.. :: 

 :bye:

----------


## panos70

στον καδο του μουλτι βαζω παρα πολλα πραγματα  :Evilgrin0039:  αλλα αυτο το εκανα μονο για το αγκαθι  ::

----------


## Gardelius

Σ ευχαριστουμε Πανο!!!!! Πολυ καλη ιδεα!!!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι και ετσι σκετο ... αλλα βρε Πανο το ειχα δοκιμασει και γω αλλα με πενιχρα αποτελεσματα .εχεις με τον απλο κοφτη ή τον διπλο;

----------


## panos70

To διπλο εχω Δημητρη ,με 6-7 πατηματα το κανει σχεδον σκονη,εγω εμεινα ευχαριστημενος απο το αποτελεσμα και την ανταποκριση που ειχαν τα πουλακια

----------


## jk21

ετσι εξηγειται ..... ειναι το διπλο για αυτο κανει !

----------


## panos70

Για προληψη  καθε ποτε να δινω αγκαθι στα καναρινια μου Δημητρη;

----------


## jk21

σε αυτα που εχεις τωρα ,που δεν επιβαρυνονται με χρωστικες , 1-2 φορες το μηνα προληπτικα  ή μετα απο πολυημερη χορηγηση πληρους πολυβιταμινης (με αμινοξεα και λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες ) ,γιατι επιβαρυνουν τη λειτουργια του συκωτιου .αν ειχες πουλια που βαφονται ,οπως μεχρι προσφατα ,για μενα το αγκαθι μαριας σαν σπορος και το milkthistle (το εκχυλισμα του ) θα επρεπε να ειναι στανταρ για χρηση καθε μηνα καποιες μερες και σε μονιμη βαση της περιοδο βαψιματος και μετα απο αυτην για κανενα μηνα

----------


## geam

κι εγω αυτο το κανω με το bella di notte που δεν τον πολυτρωγανε.... τον κανω σκονη και τον βαζω στην αυγοτροφή ή στους μουλιασμενους σπόρους.... κολλάει επανω στα άλλα υλικά... και καλή τους όρεξη....

----------


## panos70

Ευτυχως που υπαρχει και το μουλτι  :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Ευτυχως που υπαρχει και το μουλτι



*..........τη να πουν και οι παλαιότεροι !!!!! Γουδί & Γουδοχέρι....και άγιος ο Θεός !!!  

**


Το γουδί το και το γουδοχέρι. Το μίξερ και το μπλέντερ της εποχής !




Το χρησιμοποιούν και σήμερα σε ξύλινη μορφή για το Mohito που είναι της μόδας......... !!! 
*



 :Anim 59:

----------


## panos70

χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## jk21

Το εχω ψαξει σε ολη την αθηνα ... δυστυχως πουθενα .το ξυλινο ειναι μονο για βοτανα ,για γαιδουραγκαθο δεν κανει κατι ....εχει ευτυχως η μανα μου στο βολο .θα παρω αγκαθι στις διακοπες οταν θα ανεβω ,για να σπασω ..

----------


## panos70

καλα διακοπες θα πας η να σπας σπορους   :Anim 55:

----------


## jk21

τωρα αν σου πω ,οτι λεω τι θα εχει φυτρωσει στο παρτερι και σε ενα χωραφι παραδιπλα να μαζεψω  .... εχω να σπειρω και ταραξακο (κραταω σπορο ) και κατηφε ,να γινει το παρτερι σινιο !

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο αρχηγε,κανε τι βοτανολογια σου και τα πειραματα σου και μας ενημερωνεις κι εμας για τα αποτελεσματα σου  :Anim 45:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Το εχω ψαξει σε ολη την αθηνα ... δυστυχως πουθενα .το ξυλινο ειναι μονο για βοτανα ,για γαιδουραγκαθο δεν κανει κατι ....*εχει ευτυχως η μανα μου στο βολο .θα παρω αγκαθι στις διακοπες οταν θα ανεβω ,για να σπασω ..*




*Καλύτερα δεν θα είναι.... αν της το πάρεις να το κατεβάσεις Αθήνα ???? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα*  :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

.... και πως θα τριψει την αμυγδαλοψιχα; πως θα τριψει τη φρυγανια; ... εχει ενα μουλτι να << καθεται >> εδω και χρονια .καποια πραγματα οι μεγαλοι ,δεν μπορουν να τα αποχωριστουν !

----------


## geog87

> τωρα αν σου πω ,οτι λεω τι θα εχει φυτρωσει στο παρτερι και σε ενα χωραφι παραδιπλα να μαζεψω  .... εχω να σπειρω και ταραξακο (κραταω σπορο ) και κατηφε ,να γινει το παρτερι σινιο !



φυτευε στο διπλανο χωραφι εσυ και αν δεν ερθω να θερισω εγω να μη με λενε Γιωργο...χαχαχαχα

----------


## panos70

χα χα χα καλοοοο

----------


## Gardelius

Το έχω....εδω σπίτι!!!!! Ίδιο!!!!!!!!! Μέταλλο!!!!!!!!!!!! πσσσσσσσσσσσσ τι σου ειναι τελικα η μανα!!!!!!!!  :Party0038:

----------


## jk21

> φυτευε στο διπλανο χωραφι εσυ και αν δεν ερθω να θερισω εγω να μη με λενε Γιωργο...χαχαχαχα


ο Βολος πεφτει λιγο μακρια ...

----------

